
Amazon’s facial-recognition technology is supercharging local police - petethomas
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/04/30/amazons-facial-recognition-technology-is-supercharging-local-police/
======
nwrk
“The question is no longer who committed the crime, but where’s the evidence
to support the computer’s analysis?”

